# Bafang 24/36/48W Controller - Need Wiring Help



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I've assembled almost everything except the actual wheel and the wiring (front hub motor). One of the important things I am trying not to put on are the brake levers. I already have hydraulic brakes and I really do not want to have two sets of brake levers on the handlebars; I already have enough crap now on the handlebars anyway. I don't care if this messes up the pedal-assist, but will it simply not work including throttle only?

No instructions for wiring with the Bafang controller, and as you will see in the picture it has 14 sets of wires coming out of it. Not just 14 wires, 14 SETS of wires, with only 1/2 dozen wire sets to plug into the controller or wheel. So far I've only found one color matchup out of 14. Obviously need help connecting the rest, see pics.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ready to go at an e-bike LBS. Have not rode it yet. 

FYI 3.5 hours of installation on my end, 3.75 hours of wiring and other tweaks on the LBS end. It took them as long to figure out the wiring as it did me to install everything else 1st time. Final invoice from them $335 at $60/hr plus $80 diagnostic plus $30 rigid bike rack.

So much for the "30 minute DIY front hub conversion".


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

Rich, I would think you'd have better luck trying to ask your questions about setting up your system via the Endless Sphere ebike forums. Those folks live for that kind of stuff over there.

Mike


----------



## FlatEarMick (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for noting the other ebike forum. I am starting to get back into riding bikes again and it looks interesting. I am new here but there is so much knowledge and experience here on mtbr it is great too.


----------



## ChrisJTX (Sep 5, 2018)

Another good informative site is electricbike.com, lots of info. Hope this helps others.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Unless you really know what you are doing, and/or have a bike stand and all the tools, and/or access to an LBS, I would not suggest trying to wire up any e-bike conversion with a Chinese $20 controller, 14 sets of wires, only 20% that color match to the battery or wheel wires, and no instructions. Not to overstate the obvious or anything. 

Let me put it this way:
1st LBS I asked help with this (before I bought the conversion kit), they said no, and they also said they tried to do a few conversions for a fixed pricing cost of $400 to the customer, and they LOST money because they spent over a dozen hours trying to figure out the wiring. And this was from a shop that builds custom pedal/analog bikes all day, 40 hours a week. 

About 5 other shops said no; one said they'd to it for $800. 

I was lucky to find one that did it for $280. And they even had to research my front hub conversion! I thought that buying Bafang would be pretty generic but they hadn't done a Bafang one yet, weird.


----------

